# Best rechargable AA's for flashes?



## DaveAndHolly219 (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm sick of burning through standard AA batteries, so I'm looking to pick up some rechargeable AA's and a charger.  Are Panasonic Eneloops still the gold standard?


----------



## table1349 (Mar 20, 2017)

Depends.  How responsible are you?  How often do you need them?  Can you remember to get them from you bag and put them on the charger every time you use them?

Eneloops are convenient if you do not use them all that often and are smart enough to do a slow charge.  To many people are in a hurry these days and don't want to slow charge their batteries.  

If you are using them on a daily basis then you might want to look at Powerex AA 2700mAh.  A higher capacity battery providing more pops per set.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 20, 2017)

Always slow-charging has helped my rechargable batteries last for a very long time. I bought a quick-charge system years ago, and it was harmful to the life of my rechargables. After a year or so, I went back to slow-charging.


----------



## tecboy (Mar 20, 2017)

Eneloop is good.  I have multiple slow chargers.  I use them to charge batteries at the same time.  Just to make them quicker.


----------



## DaveAndHolly219 (Mar 20, 2017)

Amazon sells a 4 pack of Eneloops with a 4 battery charger. Would that be a good charger to use? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 20, 2017)

you may want to provide a link to what you are talking about.
Otherwise, we'd have to guess.

this is a good charger
Amazon.com: La Crosse Technology BC-700 Alpha Power Battery Charger: Home Audio & Theater


----------



## DaveAndHolly219 (Mar 20, 2017)

Amazon.com: Panasonic K-KJ17MCA4BA Advanced Individual Cell Battery Charger Pack with 4AA eneloop 2100 Cycle Rechargeable Batteries (4 pack): PANASONIC: Home Audio & Theater


----------



## table1349 (Mar 20, 2017)

If it comes with the batteries then it should be good for the batteries.  If you are going to be using a lot of batteries though you may want to look at something like this. Amazon.com: Powerex MH-C800S 8-Cell Smart Charger for AA / AAA NiMH / NiCD: Home Audio & Theater

Has a slow charge mode and more important a battery conditioner that will drain and recharge the batteries.  This provides long life and allows you to have two sets on the charger.


----------



## tecboy (Mar 20, 2017)

Depending how often you shoot flash.  I would go for Eneloop Pro or Powerex Precharged.


----------



## Destin (Mar 20, 2017)

I use eneloops with their included chargers with no issues. 

If that's not good enough then you should be looking at external battery packs, not rechargeable AAs.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 20, 2017)

Destin said:


> I use eneloops with their included chargers with no issues.
> 
> If that's not good enough then you should be looking at external battery packs, not rechargeable AAs.


The problem with external battery packs is two fold.  Most of the OEM's use 8 rechargeable AA batteries and are moderately expensive.  The ones that don't rely on rechargeable AA batteries are just plain expensive.

In addition you still need batteries in the flash to use a battery pack.  The battery pack supplies the power to recharge the capacitor, the internal batteries provide power for the electronic operations of the unit itself.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Mar 20, 2017)

+1 Eneloop


----------



## PhotoPro1 (Mar 20, 2017)

I and many people I know use Powerex. Recently I got Eneloop from Costco for 20 bucks on sale with charger. Both are good.


----------



## nickgillespie (Mar 20, 2017)

+1 black eneloop


----------



## Destin (Mar 20, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > I use eneloops with their included chargers with no issues.
> ...



Learn something new every day.. is this all flash units? Or just a certain brand?

I use yongnuo flashes, and love them. I've been thinking about buying their lithium ion external battery packs for shooting basketball games.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 20, 2017)

Destin said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Destin said:
> ...


I have never used Yongnuo so I can't say for sure.  Its a good bet you will still need 4 batteries in the unit.   If you are talking about the SF-18 then this is what the manual says. _"This product need to insert the 8 new AA batteries"
Flash battery Pack SF-18_


----------



## davisphotos (Mar 24, 2017)

Got tired of charging batteries, bought Flashpoint with Li-ion packs. Prior to that, had very good luck with PowerEx


----------



## DaveAndHolly219 (Mar 24, 2017)

davisphotos said:


> Got tired of charging batteries, bought Flashpoint with Li-ion packs. Prior to that, had very good luck with PowerEx



Not sure I follow your logic. You're still recharging batteries, just a different battery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

